# New Toy! woooohoooo



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

One Word.......WOW!!!!!!

Daddy bought a new toy and my word is it amazing 














































Picked it myself for him lol


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Any chance he would stretch to one for me too?

I only want the one...... :-|


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

**** rubbish :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

WAW! I love the colour combo? 8)


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Fantastic [smiley=guitarist.gif] 
Where the pic taken - some other nice cars there
Graham


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Grahamstt said:


> Fantastic [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> Where the pic taken - some other nice cars there
> Graham


Was a super car showroom the worst car there was an M3 lol ferrari, bentley, masserati, lambos you name it it was there lol

think i want to move in there 

110 grand for the lambo


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dance171 said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> ...


So he won't be parking at Tesco or Asda then? :lol: 

Get some nice really low shots of it for me please and post up  8)


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Very very nice love the colour combo. 8) I spy an XKR in the background as well 8) . I want to live at that place


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

Maybe you can borrow one of those coils when one of yours crap out.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> Very very nice love the colour combo. 8) I spy an XKR in the background as well 8) . I want to live at that place


It isnt mate its the XK8 he has traded it in for the lambo

on the way down there we both had a play and the TT is a fair bit faster with the mods i have!!! didnt even attempt to try in the lambo


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Really nice.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dance171 said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > Very very nice love the colour combo. 8) I spy an XKR in the background as well 8) . I want to live at that place
> ...


XK8, XKR either one I'd have :lol: Must be a huge transformation going from an XK to a Lambo. I so need to win the lotto :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

V nice did he get it from the place at Peterlee :?: Is he letting you bring it to the meet on Wednesday :lol:


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

i have a similar one to this, im sticking with the TT i find the room is too tight ha


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Does your dad want a son that will clean his room everyday and his car every weekend?
Cant decide if I like white or Yellow or Orange teh best now
What does he do for a living?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Dance171 said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> ...


No worst is that butt uguly X5 [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

We are kitchen importers and sell to shops all over the uk and then have contract business in the carribean!

Tried to get me insured on it and have weekends away with it but the money is silly 7k!!!!!  gutted

just found out he has already caused 6K worth of damage to it too  he put luggage in the roof compartment then tried to put the roof down! wot a tosser lol

im in Milan on wednesday andy so cant make this one


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

I came up trumps on the National yesterday and I just traded in the TT for a Lambo ! :roll:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

goose_moose said:


> I came up trumps on the National yesterday and I just traded in the TT for a Lambo ! :roll:


Fancy paying my insurance on the lambo then  :lol:


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

:-*


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It always fascinates me how an 18month old car like this, i.e. a drivers car, only has 6500 miles on the clock.

Do people really buy them just to look at?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Widget said:


> It always fascinates me how an 18month old car like this, i.e. a drivers car, only has 6500 miles on the clock.
> 
> Do people really buy them just to look at?


Have you seen the price of petrol :lol: :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Widget said:


> It always fascinates me how an 18month old car like this, i.e. a drivers car, only has 6500 miles on the clock.
> 
> Do people really buy them just to look at?


I would do the same really... i'd just clean it!!!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > It always fascinates me how an 18month old car like this, i.e. a drivers car, only has 6500 miles on the clock.
> ...


A friend paid 134.9 on the M5 last night


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

awesome

where's the gear stick on these puppies


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It's Auto (E Gear). Flappy paddles only.

Isn't it?


----------

